# How to Troubleshoot the QuickBooks Error Code 80029c4a?



## devinsmith0444 (Nov 28, 2019)

QuickBooks error code 80029c4a is an unexpected error that occurs when a user tries to open QuickBooks or a company file. This error is also seen when a company file has been damaged or corrupted. Such an error can also be named as a run time error, and can be seen due to various factors. The QuickBooks error code 80029c4a is usually seen with an error message stating *"Problem: There was an unexpected error reported while trying to run QuickBooks with company file "name of your company file"*.










To know more about getting rid of this error, make sure to stick around the post till the end. Or ring up to us at *+1-844-405-0906*, and we will be there to assist you immediately.

*Related Posts:*

How to Tackle with Subscription Error in QuickBooks Desktop?

How to address QuickBooks error code 20?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

SPAM...where is the report button?!?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Three dots at the top right of the post. (not that it matters, I flagged this four days ago..)


----------

